# Cyclist killed in Fife



## glasgowcyclist (5 Sep 2013)

From the BBC

_"The crash happened on the A91 between Strathmiglo and Gateside at 11:30 when a Vauxhall Corsa travelling west hit a cyclist going in the same direction."_​ 
GC


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2013)

That is two now in the last week up this way 

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/local/fife/breaking-news-cyclist-killed-in-fife-accident-1.127746


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Sep 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2013)

I know quite a bit more as this involves my wifes, pals sister in law as the driver, so details slowly coming out  She is understandably in shock from what we have been told but no ID on the cyclist as yet. I just hope it was a genuine accident for her sake


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Sep 2013)

RIP to the rider.


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2013)

Yikes, I saw the headlines and selfishly breathed a sigh of relief when I found out it was no one near me :-(


----------



## snorri (5 Sep 2013)

I don't usually add to these 'cyclist down' threads, but when I heard about this one on the radio today, it really affected me. I don't know anyone involved, but the increasing rate of cyclist fatalities is dreadful. It appears this latest collision was on a rural road, the type I'm usually cycling on. We can only express our concerns to those in power and hope for action to reverse this terrible trend.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2013)

@HLaB do or did you know Alistair Speed ? It looks like he was into his TT in a big way around our way ? I posted this up on one of my facebook Groups and his name popped came to light ?


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> @HLaB do or did you know Alistair Speed ? It looks like he was into his TT in a big way around our way ? I posted this up on one of my facebook Groups and his name popped came to light ?


Just heard from a mate, he was only laughing and joking with him on a TT last night


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2013)

your mate must have posted in my thread, shame  . Not heard any more from my wifes friend as yet.... sounds like he may have been clipped from behind?? it will all come out eventually.


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2013)




----------



## Mr Foldy (6 Sep 2013)

Oh dear. It is starting to feel like a regular occurrence. It feels a bit real for me because Scotland is having a bad time of it.


----------



## goody (6 Sep 2013)

R.I.P.
Did they have to end with this;
The road is currently closed but it is due to re-open by 16:00.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Sep 2013)

goody said:


> R.I.P.
> Did they have to end with this;
> The road is currently closed but it is due to re-open by 16:00.



I suppose it is necessary to inform other road users of the closure/reopening but it does have an insensitive feel to it. A bit like saying life will be back to normal at 4 o'clock, when it will be anything but for the victim's family.

GC


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Sep 2013)

Another one too close to home. Terrible shame. Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Sep 2013)

Well turns out that Alistairs nephew is a also a friend of my eldest at both school and the local scout group  They are of to do their DoE hike today.Just shows how far reaching the consequences can be.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2013)

RIP Condolences to friends and family


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just heard from a mate, he was only laughing and joking with him on a TT last night



Do you know his age, roughly? I'm sure I went to primary school with an Alistair Speed, he was big into cycling then and I heard it was a club rider. Very very sad, that's a fairly straight road but cars travel fast along it.


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Do you know his age, roughly? I'm sure I went to primary school with an Alistair Speed, he was big into cycling then and I heard it was a club rider. Very very sad, that's a fairly straight road but cars travel fast along it.


I'm not sure his exact age, I would guess in his forties. I found this on the web, which says he was 48


----------



## Fubar (8 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm not sure his exact age, I would guess in his forties. I found this on the web, which says he was 48



Hmmm, bit older then me but might be him - no age at all


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Sep 2013)

Terrible news, yet another tragedy  RIP


----------



## Kevin Alexander (8 Sep 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> your mate must have posted in my thread, shame  . Not heard any more from my wifes friend as yet.... sounds like he may have been clipped from behind?? it will all come out eventually.



Do you mean the cyclist was clipped from behind? If so that is terrible, clearly not given the cyclist enough space.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Sep 2013)

Apparently so :-(


----------



## Kevin Alexander (8 Sep 2013)

To me its common sense, I dont drive a car but used to have a Vespa and if I seen a cyclist I would also give them plenty room, the minute you get too close your asking for trouble and I certainly wouldn't want someones death on my conscience


----------



## Kevin Alexander (10 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2645293, member: 9609"]Common sense and driving are two disciplines that a surprising number of people don't seem to be able to combine.[/quote]

Unfortunately that is so true


----------



## e-rider (13 Sep 2013)

RIP
Does anyone know if cyclist fatalities are on the increase across the UK or are they just being reported more? I understood that it's typically about 200 per year - has this increased in recent years?


----------



## snorri (3 Jun 2015)

Driver found guilty of dangerous driving, using a 'phone while driving, to be sentenced next month.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-32999770


----------



## buggi (3 Jun 2015)

e-rider said:


> RIP
> Does anyone know if cyclist fatalities are on the increase across the UK or are they just being reported more? I understood that it's typically about 200 per year - has this increased in recent years?


. I can't remember which was the last report I saw bit I think it was the 13/14 in which they dropped slightly from the previous year. Last time I tried to look the figures weren't out for 14/15. It takes a couple of months to publish them which is why I think it was the 13/14 figures I saw. All KSIs are reported, by their nature the emergency services become involved, so automatically recorded. it's the minor accidents where it goes unreported so there are discrepancies there. The figure for killed ... 118 is popping into my head but don't quote me on that coz I haven't got the info to hand. Think serious injuries was around 3,000 (that means life changing not broken bones).


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2015)

She tried to pervert justice. She deleted the phone call she made.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> She tried to pervert justice. She deleted the phone call she made.



sadly my wife was with this girls Sister in Law when this accident happened. She heard first hand about the phone call etc. She got the feeling they were covering tracks  jail beckons


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jul 2015)

The BBC now reports that this despicable woman has been jailed for 5 years:

_
Mother-of-two Julie Watson, 36, from Kinross was found guilty of causing the death of Alistair Speed after she hit him with her car on the A91 in Fife last September.

The High Court in Glasgow heard that she then deleted the call she had been making before calling the emergency services.

Mr Speed from Glenrothes died of severe head injuries.

_​GC


----------



## DWiggy (1 Jul 2015)

So tragic and preventable, the amount of people I see on their phones and the close passes I get from time to time, you know the ones that feel like they just have not seen you really makes does me think....is it worth the risk?

RIP, just so sad!


----------



## jnrmczip (1 Jul 2015)

This sort of thing is happening far to often. It's a shame to say it will most likely go on for a long time yet. I feel for the families on both sides.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jul 2015)

My biggest fear is it from behind, at least at front you can see whats ahead  Didn`t think it would be this much jail time but I think they have taken into account the fact she tried to hide evidence, really sad and stupid a complete waste of life.


----------



## fimm (1 Jul 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-33347363

_"Watson was also disqualified from driving for 10 years and will have to sit an extended driving test. ... Watson ... has two previous convictions for speeding..."_
_
_


----------



## SeanM (1 Jul 2015)

Isn't it time for minimum mandatory sentences for killing someone whilst driving and using a phone ? It's not like using a phone whilst driving hasn't been illegal for 10+ years.


----------

